
ADHD children may just be immature, research suggests - sea6ear
http://www.bbc.com/news/education-35772654
======
runesoerensen
Also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11258136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11258136)
(different article reporting on the same study)

------
d0xy
Bullshit. The guy who created the term ADHD admitted it was a fake.

